# Step7 für Win 7



## jesko_hi (13 November 2010)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine SPS Programmiersoftware die unter Windows 7 läuft?


----------



## centipede (13 November 2010)

Step7 V5.5


----------



## ross (13 November 2010)

vmware + XP


----------



## jesko_hi (14 November 2010)

Aber leider habe ich Windows 7 Home Premium. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, das unter diesem Betriebssystem ans laufen zu bekommen?


----------



## Corosop15 (14 November 2010)

*Auszug für die installation von STEP7 V5.5

Installationsvoraussetzungen​*•​​​​Betriebssystem
*Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, MS Windows 7 Professional und Enterprise*
*(Standardinstallation).*​
•​​​​Basishardware
PC oder Programmiergerät mit​
-​​​​Pentium-Prozessor (600 MHz)​
-​​​​RAM-Speicherausbau: mindestens 512 MB.​
-​​​​Farbmonitor, Tastatur und Maus, die von Microsoft Windows unterstützt werden.
Ein Programmiergerät (PG) ist ein Personal Computer in spezieller industrietauglicher und kompakter
Ausführung. Es ist komplett ausgestattet für die Programmierung der SIMATIC-Automatisierungssysteme.​
•​​​​Speicherkapazität
Erforderlicher Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte siehe LIESMICH-Datei.​
•​​​​MPI-Schnittstelle (optional)
Die MPI-Schnittstelle zwischen Erstellsystem (Programmiergerät oder PC) und Zielsystem ist nur
erforderlich, wenn Sie unter STEP 7 über MPI mit dem Zielsystem kommunizieren wollen.

Mit Deiner Win7 Variante wird es wohl nicht gehen

Gruß
Corosop15​


----------



## ross (14 November 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Aber leider habe ich Windows 7 Home Premium. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, das unter diesem Betriebssystem ans laufen zu bekommen?



ja, mit virtualmaschine zb. VMWARE und dort XP Pro installieren.
bei mir läft alles auf Win7 64bit home.


----------

